# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  ruleta rusa

## cuenk

Hola
Me gustaría saber donde hay alguna versión de este juego de mentalismo, en el Corinda no hay ninguna, imaginaba que si la habría. Sé que hay diferentes formas de hacerlo pero imagino que se basan en el mismo principio y cada cual puede optar por incluir sus detalles después. A ver si alguien puede aportar algo... 
Gracias

----------


## Pardo

Hay varios métodos, pero en Ingles todos... En Castellano no encontraras ninguno (por lo menos que yo conozca).
Uno de los que mas me gusta, es el de Larry Beker, aunque yo uso mi propio método.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## RAIMONS

y cual es tu propio metodo :Confused:  jajajajaja. un saludo compañero.

----------


## Pardo

Jejejeje... este lo sabras otro dia... 

El dia en que públique mi libro...


Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## RAIMONS

ya tardas mucho.......ese libro tenia que haber salido ya!!!saludos y suerte mañana.

----------


## Goreneko

Si es el de Casual-Mente... me lo hiciste pasar mal!! Y aun sabiendo como son este tipo de cosas!!

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> Hola
> Me gustaría saber donde hay alguna versión de este juego de mentalismo, en el Corinda no hay ninguna, imaginaba que si la habría. Sé que hay diferentes formas de hacerlo pero imagino que se basan en el mismo principio y cada cual puede optar por incluir sus detalles después. A ver si alguien puede aportar algo... 
> Gracias



Pues si quieres hacerlo limpiamente (con su consecuent riesgo) apóyate simplemente en el mentalismo y psicología para saber donde "está" la bala, así tendrá más emoción (sobre todo para ti  :117: ). Na, sólo me gustaría reseñar la increible puesta en escena de este efecto de uno de los grandes del mentalismo actual (sino el mejor, porque la psicología bien usada es pura magia), *Derren Brown*, que se ha currado un especial de hora y pico alrededor de este efecto, eligiendo a sus "ayudantes" con diversos "tests" y...bueno, muy espectacular y my logrado, tanto que, aun sabindo cómo va a acabar el efecto te mantiene en vilo hasta el climax...Échale un ojo, a lo mejor suena la flauta!!

----------


## Jeff

> Jejejeje... este lo sabras otro dia... 
> 
> El dia en que públique mi libro...
> 
> 
> Salud!
> Pardo.


Vale... pero me reservas uno con tu autografo!

----------


## dante

Kikenico kikenico... no todo lo que brilla es oro...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pregunta para los menalistas (Especialmente para Pardo, que hace cosas con agua y ácidos) ¿Quedaría muy friki hacer una ruleta rusa con seis cucharas (de esas en que te dan ahora los platos de diseño tipo Ferrán Adriá) que tengan ensaladilla rusa, una de ellas aderezada con algo 'altamente venenoso'? Se podrían poner en un soporte giratorio y que el espectador los gire a su elección... Luego vas comiendo todos menos uno (bueno, también te pueden quedar más si te comes el 'envenenao'   :Lol:  )

Vamos, una versión e ruleta rusa pero con ensaladilal rusa... ¿O sería tomarse el mentalismo a pitorreo?

Venga, Pardo, si no lo haces tú me lo quedo para mis espectáculos.

----------


## zarkov

Se puede hacer.

Es más te puedo decir en el restaurante que lo hacen a diario cerca de mi trabajo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale Ruso (garn experto en ensaladillas, dicho sea de paso) pero yo lo decía menos en broma de lo que parece. Vale, tiene su coña, pero es una pregunta/sugerencia en firme.

Paaaaaaarrrrrddddddooooooooo!!!!!!! Manifiéstate!

----------


## cuenk

> Se puede hacer.
> 
> Es más te puedo decir en el restaurante que lo hacen a diario cerca de mi trabajo.


xD (En más de un restaurante chino sucede)

El problema es demostrar que realmente esta envenenado no¿? Como no te lleves el perro y se lo eches al final para que caiga redondo... pero a un perro por actuación...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> [
> El problema es demostrar que realmente esta envenenado no¿? Como no te lleves el perro y se lo eches al final para que caiga redondo... pero a un perro por actuación...


Para nada. Pardo lo puede demostrar de la misma manera que demostraba que en uno de los vasitos había ácido.

----------


## magojuanillo

mmm....valla idea,se podria hacer algo asi para el que quiera hacerselo a su suegra.....o al jefe.....o....por que claro,¿como se demuestra que el veneno es real?jeje me estoi acordando de gente..... :twisted:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Hombre, ¿que impresiona más? ¿que la comida esté envenenada? ¿o que contenga un fuerte laxante? Impresiona más el laxante, por supuesto, porque total, con el veneno puedes actuar pero con un Laxante...  :117: 

Ánimo y aporten más ideas para la ruleta rusa de ensaladilla rusa laxante.

----------


## RAIMONS

o,malley dice:
Pregunta para los menalistas 

vaya ortografiador, jejejeje.(te pillé).
si se puede hacer.de hecho es una buena idea,jajajaa. saludos.

----------


## Damael

¿Y si pones 6 botecitos de colirio, 5 con suero y 1 con zumo de limón? Al menos harías reir al público si fallas. Imagina el baile del mago tuerto.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> o,malley dice:
> Pregunta para los menalistas 
> 
> vaya ortografiador, jejejeje.(te pillé).
> si se puede hacer.de hecho es una buena idea,jajajaa. saludos.


MEEEEEEEEC: Pillado   :Oops: 




> ¿Y si pones 6 botecitos de colirio, 5 con suero y 1 con zumo de limón? Al menos harías reir al público si fallas. Imagina el baile del mago tuerto.


Este mamón ha venido con ganas!!!!!! ¡Qué jartá a reir!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> Kikenico kikenico... no todo lo que brilla es oro...


Ya ya, no todo lo que brilla es oro...pero si brilla, se tiende a pensar que sí, y eso, en este mundillo, es la clave. No digo ni mucho menos que este hombre sea diox, y vale, se ha labrado mucha imagen a través de palabrería barata (para muestra un botón, y en este caso, sus libros), pero sus presentaciones están muy cuidadas y eso hay que reconocérselo (eso es como si me dices que Anthony Blake no es nadie...porque aparece presentando un programa de lo paranormal y escribe algún que otro libro de "potenciación de la capacidad mental"...resta puntos, pero en el mentalismo, este hombre tiene tablas).

Con respecto a variantes de la ruleta rusa, si de comida se trata, yo propongo ir a un restaurante mexicano y meter una quesadilla rellena de jalapeños y salsa picante de nivel 3...ahí sí que te juegas el tipo (y el culo...literalmente...)...eso sí, acordaos de poner un cordón de seguridad en torno a la puerta del baño...y de comprobar que hay papel suficiente  :117:

----------


## MaxVerdié

O´Malley, me parece que llevar el humor al mentalismo, además de una GRAN idea es algo que empieza a parecerme necesario.

Tu idea me parece genial. 

Lisa y llanamente.

Hecha en el contexto apropiado puede ser la bomba.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Lo de demostrar que está envenenada no me parece demasiado complicado. Podríamos ir al brainstorming a ver qué pasa...

----------


## pujoman

apoyo la nocion,la ensladilla rusa eliminator xDD.para demostrar la envenedada ametodo pardo para los acidos...lo veo negro jaja

saludos

----------


## Pardo

Bueno, pero esta version con comida, ya se hizo en la pelicula Airbag... Justamente al principio de la peli, juegan a una ruleta rusa con tortillas de setas, de las cuales una tiene setas ultravenenosas...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ahí le duele Pardo!!!!!!!! (Ya estábais tardando....  :evil: )

Efectívamente esa ha sido mi inspiración, sólo que acercando más el término 'rusa' a la comida que lo contiene.

Bueno, que Max Verdié haya alabado tanto la idea me deja un poco   :Oops:  

Muchas veces hemos comentado la quizá excesiva seriedad de los mentalístas (generalizando). Siempre de negro.. de traje... más tristes que un plato de acelgas... No sé. Pero juntando el juego de agua y ácido que ví a Pardo en la Tele, más la cachondada de la 'Tortilla Rusa' de Airbag.. bueno, que creo que se puede 'humorizar' un poco ese campo. 

Como soy generoso (sobre todo en temas culinarios) os lo cedo..... eso sí, el que triunfe con ello que reparta el honor mencionándome como creador (y que se estire con unas invitaciones a su show y unas cervecillas)   :Lol:

----------


## shark

yo vi a Luis (pardo) hacer el tema del zumo y los acidos y....(no se si me voy a atrever a decirlo)....me parecio flojo. 

Me explico, no flojo el efecto en si sino en la impresion que produjo en la gente que yo tenia cerca mientras lo vimos (en tv);  el zumo y los acidos daban menor "impresión" de peligro que las balas por poner un ejemplo . 

No se que opinais.

Quede claro desde un primer momento que me gusta mucho la magia de Luis y que tb quiero el libro dedicado .

----------


## Pardo

Tienes razón Shark, no causa el efecto causado.... sobretodo si lo comparas con la ruleta hecha con revolver... Por eso termino asi mi espectáculo... jejeje

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, ahora lo puedes empezar compartiendo unos aperitivos con el personal... pero con la versión ensaladilla.   :Smile1:

----------


## shark

dios,  voy a tener que escaparme a barna a ver ese dichoso espectaculo!!!  8-)

----------


## dreaigon

Porque no añadir clavos a la cuchara legida......Hablo desde mi completa ignorancia sobre este juego

----------


## pujoman

> Porque no añadir clavos a la cuchara legida......Hablo desde mi completa ignorancia sobre este juego


 :117: DD

se verian

----------


## dreaigon

no tiene porque.

Cojer la cuchara vacia y pones un clavo, luego añades un poco de ensaladilla y pones otros dos y tapas con otro poco de ensaladilla

----------


## pujoman

pero amos a ver... si me como la cuchara con los clavos lo mas comun i normal es separar de la ensaladilla de los clavos dentro de la boca...seria 1 efecto facil en caso de que fallase... no le veo eso de poner clavos la verdad. seri mas del palo poner tabasco o algo asi xdd que en caso de fallo se notaria por las lagrimas

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Porque no añadir clavos a la cuchara legida......Hablo desde mi completa ignorancia sobre este juego


¡Ignorante!   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Te cuento, si te metes clavos en la boca, los detectas pronto y los escupes. Daño mínimo (o nulo). Si lo que pones es veneno o lejía..... un simple contacto con la boca puede abrasarte. ES mucho más impactante para el público, porque, aunque escupieras rápido el destrozo está hecho.

----------


## Pardo

Si, la guarrada de escupir la ensaladilla hacia el publico.... ahora entiendo porque te gustaria hecer este efecto!!!! Para poder pringar a todo el publico con ensaladilla deirectamente escupida de tu boca.....!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  ........ No te enteras. Lo que pasa es que soy un fan declarado de la ensaladilla rusa y busco cualquier excusa para darme un atracón.   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

> ........ No te enteras. Lo que pasa es que soy un fan decalrado de la ensaladilla rusa y busco cualquier excusa para darme un atracón.


De ahí tu afinidad con Zarkov.

----------


## trasobo

Tampoco sé mucho del tema de mentalismo. Pero lo que ha dicho dreaigon de poner algun clavo en la cuchara. Podría ser tambien como el efecto este de las tres bolsas de papel /vasos de plástico de aplastar con la mano todos menos el del clavo/cuchillo que este escondido.

En este caso el clavo (tampoco muy grande) podría estar soldado a la cuchara poner una montoncillo de ensaladilla encima tapándolo. Así seguro que no lo separas de entre la ensaladilla al meterlo en la boca, sino que del bocado que le fueses a dar podrías clavartelo.

No sé si tendrá mucho sentido, pero es lo que me habia imaginado, y ya si se usa un plato de estos de madera que giran como los de las foundies, sería una rulata de cucharas de ensaladilla rusa. 8) 

Un saludo!

----------


## Pardo

Mas que clavos, yo apostaria por cuchillas de afeitar....

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me sigue convenciendo más la idea de algo venenoso... (algo así como un salivazo de Ignito)

----------


## trasobo

Sí que sería realamente osado por parte del Mago, y del Espectador si lo hiciesen con un salivazo de Ignoto, y un pelo de tu perilla O´malley!   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Un saludo!

----------


## dreaigon

Se podrian cortar las cuchillas de afeitar para hacerlas más chicas y así se podrian disimular mejor..



P.D: O´Ma en esta siesta he soñado contigo            8)   8)   8)

----------


## Rafa505

> P.D: O´Ma en esta siesta e soñado contigo            8)   8)   8)


 :roll:  :roll:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> P.D: O´Ma en esta siesta he soñado contigo            8)   8)   8)


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

¡Quita 'bisho'!  :evil:

----------


## dreaigon

No desvirtuemos el hilo plis.













Bueno va, va enserio no cuento el sueño por si alguien selo toma a mal pero no hay actos impuros eee.

----------


## uriel_byron

Y que tal polvo de vídrio o sencillamente pequeños trozos de cristal? Considero que ya hay presentaciones muy buenas para la ruleta rusa pero ya puestos a añadir cosas a la ensaladilla... jaja. Yo personalmente, tiraría más por ahí que por los clavos.
Salud.

----------

